# Who here has



## PenelopePendlton (Aug 25, 2016)

*Told their insurance company they ride share? Did you pay to get insurance with them too??*


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I have Erie. Erie was the first to offer TNC insurance to District of Columbia residents, so I took the policy specifically for that. I went to the agent specifically to ask for that policy.

G.E.I.CO offers TNC endorsements and policies for the suburbs in Maryland and Virginia, here, but not in the District of Columbia.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

Farmers is the only one offering rideshare endorsements in Michigan. Citizens will not drop you if you rideshare, but once the app is on, their coverage is off, and they limit you to 2 days per week. My current insurance will drop me if they find out (I told them I was researching). Policy is up in December, I'm switching to Farmers. With the rideshare and an umbrella policy (and the homeowners) we're looking at 110 extra per month to go with Farmers and rideshare endorsement. It's worth it to me. It's probably more expensive cuz they have to pay JK Simmons for all those commercials.


----------

